# Titanium wire



## method1 (8/11/19)

Looking for titanium wire... remember that from the prehistoric vape era of 2015?


----------



## Lingogrey (8/11/19)

method1 said:


> Looking for titanium wire... remember that from the prehistoric vape era of 2015?


https://complexchaos.co.za/collections/wire/products/titanium-wire-temp-control

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (8/11/19)

Lingogrey said:


> https://complexchaos.co.za/collections/wire/products/titanium-wire-temp-control



Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (11/11/19)

OK that was a dead end.. doesn't anyone have any lying around?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/19)

method1 said:


> OK that was a dead end.. doesn't anyone have any lying around?



I went to the Vape Cave Storage because I was sure I had... but I have everything except for titanium wire! Sorry @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (11/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I went to the Vape Cave Storage because I was sure I had... but I have everything except for titanium wire! Sorry @method1



Thanks for checking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (15/11/19)

I wanted to stock it once upon a time, but due to the safety concerns I opted out. 

*Read more here* -> https://vaping360.com/learn/vape-wire-types/#titanium

You probably already know the above, but just thought to post it here for those that did not know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TonySC (16/11/19)

method1 said:


> Thanks for checking!


Did you find your titanium wire? This is for personal use?


----------



## method1 (17/11/19)

TonySC said:


> Did you find your titanium wire? This is for personal use?



Hi, no luck, yes for personal use.


----------



## TonySC (17/11/19)

You've got mail/(message?)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (23/1/20)

I have a roll of 32g (I think) at home. Hated it, the moment you heat it up it loses shape. Then again I was trying for think 15 wraps 2mm i/d or something. 

If you can arrange shipping (from CPT) then take it.


----------

